# Alexandra Shawlette in Chicory



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

It is beautiful and also in my favorite color.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice work. The color is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful and such a pretty color too!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work, and colour.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

dear sunset as usually beautiful you are a perfectionist neat and beautiful color love your work


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful color and the yarn works wonderfully for stitch definition. So glad to see that your Tuxedo cat oversees the entire project.. Maybe that is the secret to your perfect work, you have a strict taskmaster.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow the color is stunning! Great job!


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful work !! Even the cat is in awe of it .....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That color is *heaven*!!!! Just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Is that my cat? Lol, have one very like that one.

As always, your work is just gorgeous.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous work as always, Sunset! You are one of the people I use as my measurement of how well I'm doing on something. Don't know if I'll ever come up to your standards but its fun trying.  :thumbup:


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is so beautiful. Where did you get the yarn?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,what a beautiful blue.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your shawlette is just gorgeous , the colour is beautiful thank you for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is just so beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another beauty, lovely color


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Select7777 said:


> This is so beautiful. Where did you get the yarn?


Thank you for your lovely comment.  I ordered this yarn from KnitPicks..


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful as always Sunset!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

love it, love the colour and its so amazingly delicate and sooooo very pretty.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Your knitting is perfect! You always put the prettiest things on KP, love to see your work.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful and I love he color!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the color of the yarn,very nice work!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

You do amazing work.
Robin


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amazing..... another beauty. What was the yardage on the shawl? I bought two skeins of very fine yard and so hope I bought enough to make a longer shawl. 

Really nice work.


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful, and the color is fabulous. Is the shawlette a lot smaller than the shawl? I have not made either one yet and am considering it as one of my first choices. I am nervous though!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice I love it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

So lovely. I have been looking for a vibrant blue. I think I've found it.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Cat is too.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and lovely color, would love to knit something like this one day for now it is too intimidating.
you have done a great job.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl


Magnificent is all I can say. Perfection is another description. Love the color. You can be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

My favotite color. It is very beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got back last night from a knitting cruise and could not wait to see what has been going on at KP...Wow! This is just beautiful.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

very beautiful & the color is so rich looking!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for the "heads up" on the yarn choice.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful Shawl. The color and the work are perfect.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just yummy! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

What a beautiful colour, well done!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful shawl! i like the color too.


----------



## indyld (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning....totally wonderful!! One day???!?!?!? Geesh...you are amazing! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

MacRae said:


> Amazing..... another beauty. What was the yardage on the shawl? I bought two skeins of very fine yard and so hope I bought enough to make a longer shawl.
> 
> Really nice work.


Thank you for the lovely comment. It was fingering weight and took about 438 yards. Is yours lace weight? What is the yardage of one skein?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

robsdolls said:


> Beautiful, and the color is fabulous. Is the shawlette a lot smaller than the shawl? I have not made either one yet and am considering it as one of my first choices. I am nervous though!


Shawlette is almost half the size than shawl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Gorgeous color. I have several colors of Palette that I wanted for another shawl but don't like the way the pattern starts out so this might be a good alternate.

Your work is just beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sunset Knitting, your knitting and blocking are perfect as usual! That blue yarn is to die for!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again, my friends, for the lovely comments and on-going support!!!!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful love the color


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful,love the color..


----------



## mlou (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful work and wonderful color.
Mary Lou


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

WOW- what a gorgeous color & shawl !!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, Sunset, that is so beautiful.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, and in my favorite color. If you want to make one for a new-found friend, let me know......


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Gorgeous, and in my favorite color. If you want to make one for a new-found friend, let me know......


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

it is just so beautiful and I also love the color


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful and the color is just right!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely! And cute kittie too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is such beautiful yarn, how many skeins did you use for the shawl/shawlshawlette?


SunsetKnitting said:


> I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> That is such beautiful yarn, how many skeins did you use for the shawl/shawlshawlette?
> 
> 
> SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


I missed one repeat of Chart 3, so total usage was 438 yards.. 1.9 skeins.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, it's lovely ;-)


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the color. Beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and lovely colour x


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

I am jealous of all you ladies that can knit something beautiful and detailed like a shawl-- all in one day!!
Your work is just lovely and I love the stitch pattern.
Congrats.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL ~ great job! Love the color you chose.


----------

